# Συμβουλευτική Γονέων & Ανάπτυξη > Διαταραχή Ελλειματικής Προσοχής, Υπερκινητικότητα >  Δεπυ φάρμακα και ποιότητα ζωης

## Kostaschoo

Καλησπέρα στην ομάδα είμαι καινούριος είχα διαγνωστεί με Δεπυ στην Αμερική όταν ήμουν 6 ετών και μου γράψανε ριταλιν 30μγ τη μερα(παρεπιπτωντος είμαι κατά στη συνταγογραφηση σε μικρά παιδια ριταλιν επίσης γράφουν και Adderall στην Αμερική αλλά δεν υπάρχει εδώ). Τέλος πάντων ήρθα Ελλάδα στα 7 μου έτη και μου τα έκοψαν τα ριταλιν σιγά σιγά οι παιδοψυχιατροι. Τώρα είμαι 20 ετών και πήρα την απόφαση να κάνω κάτι για τη Δεπυ και παίρνω δύο φορές τη μέρα ριταλιν 10μγ και έχουν ανέβει οι βαθμοί μου στη σχολή έχω πιο καλή διάθεση είμαι πολύ ηρεμος ενώ πριν αρχίσω την αγωγή τα πήγαινα χάλια ακαδημαϊκά έκανα κακές παρέες δε μπορούσα να συγκεντρωθω ήμουν στα χαμένα συνεχώς μέχρι και οι φίλοι μου με κορόιδευαν. Έβγαλα ένα συμπέρασμα πάντως το οποίο είναι ότι δεν πρέπει να γράφουν τέτοια διεργετικα φάρμακα σε πολύ μικρά παιδιά γιατί κόβει την ανάπτυξη αλλά πιστεύω πως αν άρχιζα τα ριταλιν στα 16 μου θα ήταν πολύ διαφορετικά τα πράγματα μέχρι σήμερα. Οι δάσκαλοι μου πάντα λέγαν ότι είμαι έξυπνος απλώς δε προσπαθώ αλλά εγώ απλώς δε μπορούσα να συγκεντρωθω με τιποτα

----------


## Kostaschoo

Επίσης λόγω των κακών παρών έχασα τους καλύτερους μου φίλους γιατί ήμουν παρορμητικος και έκανα μαλακιες έπινα αλκοόλ και κανναβη

----------


## menis_644

Φίλε το ριταλιν είναι ίδιο με το κονσερτα φαντάζομαι που χρησιμοποιω εγώ.

Όπως το adderall παίζει να είναι το ίδιο ή παρόμοιο με το modiodal...

Φίλε και εγώ ήμουν υπέρ αυτών των σκευασματων και δυσκολευτηκα πολύ να βρω γιατρό να μου τα γράψει... Στην Ελλάδα βρίσκεις πιο πρόθυμο να σου γράψει ζαναξ πάρα concerta... Φίλε είναι εκπληκτικό σκευάσμα, και οντως στα 15 μου θύμα πολύ bulling θα βοηθούσε να ζοηρεψω λίγο. Δεν αναφέρομαι μόνο στην δεπυ και στην αδυναμία συγκεντρωσης αλλά αναφέρομαι και στην ποιότητα ζωής που δίνουν εν σύγκριση με ότι προσφέρουν τα αντικαταθλιπτικα

----------


## Kostaschoo

Και εμένα με το ζόρι μου το εγραψε και ναι το Concerta έχει την ίδια ουσία με το ριταλιν δηλαδή μεθυλφαινυδατη απλώς το ριταλιν κρατάει γύρω στις 3 ώρες ενώ το Concerta είναι ελεγχόμενης αποδέσμευσης και κρατάει γύρω στις 8 ώρες. Όσο για το modooial δεν είναι αμφεταμινη ενώ το άντεραλ είναι αμφεταμινη

----------


## menis_644

καλα το concerta παιζει να κραταει και ολο το 24ωρο... το modiodal ειναι αμφεταμινη, η μοδαφινιλη ειναι αμφεταμινη... ειναι κοκκινογραμμο συνταγης ναρκωτικων... εγω στο σπιτι μου εχω παντα και απο τα δυο και concerta και modiodal... ξερεις οπως ειναι το ντεπον που πρεπει να υπαρχει στο σπιτι για καθε περισταση.. γενικα μεσα στο φορουμ παιζει να βρεις πιο πολλους χρηστες ζαναξ παρα ritalin και βλεπω ηδη απαντησεις... δεν το ξερουν, δεν το εχουν παρει και ειναι απο τα λιγα που αξιζει τα ψυχοτροπα εκει εξω

----------


## Nikolaus

Πόσο εύκολα μπορεί ένας ψυχίατρος να γράψει τα φάρμακα που αναφέρετε; Απαιτείται επίσημη διάγνωση; Αν όχι, χρειάζεται να πραγματοποιηθεί ένας ελάχιστος αριθμός συνεδριών ώστε να βγάλει τα συμπεράσματα του και να προχωρήσει σε συνταγογράφιση ή μπορεί να αρκούν 2-3 (ίσως και 1) συνεδρίες;

----------


## menis_644

> Πόσο εύκολα μπορεί ένας ψυχίατρος να γράψει τα φάρμακα που αναφέρετε; Απαιτείται επίσημη διάγνωση; Αν όχι, χρειάζεται να πραγματοποιηθεί ένας ελάχιστος αριθμός συνεδριών ώστε να βγάλει τα συμπεράσματα του και να προχωρήσει σε συνταγογράφιση ή μπορεί να αρκούν 2-3 (ίσως και 1) συνεδρίες;


προφανως αν τον επισκεφτεσαι για πρωτη φορα και του πεις θελω αυτο, πιθανοτατα θα νομιζει οτι ειναι ηδη γραμμενο στο αμκα σου και θα ψαχνει να ελεγξει... ενδεχωμενως θα μπορουσες να πεις οτι εχεις κακη συγκεντρωση και οτι δυσκολευεσαι να εστιασεις και να μεινεις απασχολημενος σε αυτο που κανεις και ισως σκεφτει να σου γραψει αυτην την κατηγορια φαρμακων... αλλα γενικα αν ειναι η πρωτη φορα, μπορει να φερει καθε δικαιωμα να κανει αντιρρηση, ειδικα αν ειναι δημοσιος γιατρος, αν ειναι ραντεβου επι αμοιβη μπορει να σου κανει το χατηρι αφου θα ξερει οτι αν δεν παρεις αυτο που θες απο αυτον θα πας σε αλλον...

----------


## Nikolaus

> προφανως αν τον επισκεφτεσαι για πρωτη φορα και του πεις θελω αυτο, πιθανοτατα θα νομιζει οτι ειναι ηδη γραμμενο στο αμκα σου και θα ψαχνει να ελεγξει... ενδεχωμενως θα μπορουσες να πεις οτι εχεις κακη συγκεντρωση και οτι δυσκολευεσαι να εστιασεις και να μεινεις απασχολημενος σε αυτο που κανεις και ισως σκεφτει να σου γραψει αυτην την κατηγορια φαρμακων... αλλα γενικα αν ειναι η πρωτη φορα, μπορει να φερει καθε δικαιωμα να κανει αντιρρηση, ειδικα αν ειναι δημοσιος γιατρος, αν ειναι ραντεβου επι αμοιβη μπορει να σου κανει το χατηρι αφου θα ξερει οτι αν δεν παρεις αυτο που θες απο αυτον θα πας σε αλλον...


Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.
Αναφέρομαι σε πρώτη επίσκεψη σε ιδιωτικό ιατρείο. Δεν έχω πάρει ποτέ φάρμακα. Κάποια στιγμή πριν απο 6-7 χρόνια είχα κάνει 7-8 συνεδρίες σε ψυχίατρο για ορισμένα θέματα άγχους που είχα, τα οποία βέβαια παραμένουν αλλά εδώ και ένα χρόνο βιώνω πράγματα και δυσκολίες που ναι μεν τα αντιμετωπίζω από τότε που θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου αλλά πλέον έχουν γιγαντωθεί απίστευτα. Γνώριζα εδώ και χρόνια τον όρο ΔΕΠΥ αλλά πολύ επιφανειακά. Το αστείο είναι οτι το έναυσμα για να ξεκινήσω ένα ταξίδι έρευνας και διαβάσματος για τη διαταραχή αυτή ήταν τα memes στο instagram από accounts που ασχολούνται αποκλειστικά με αυτή... και είναι τόσο σωστά και ακριβή τουλάχιστον όσον αφορά αυτό που βιώνω εγώ!!!
Η αλήθεια είναι οτι φοβάμαι να πάρω φάρμακα, αλλά έχω φτάσει πλέον με όλο αυτό σε οριακό σημείο. Γυμναστική, διαλογισμός, διατροφή, κτλ... πολύ ωραία όλα αυτά αλλά από τη στιγμή που μιλάμε για νευροβιολογική διαταραχή δε ξέρω κατά πόσο μπορούν όλα αυτα να διαμορφώσουν μια σταθερή υποφερτή κατάσταση από τη στιγμή που, ας είμαστε ρεαλιστές, δε μπορούν να γίνονται πάντα με συνέπεια και στο επίπεδο που απαιτείται όλα μαζί.
Ολόκληρη έκθεση έγραψα. Το δικό μου θέμα είναι πως δε με παίρνει οικονομικά να διαθέσω χρήματα για ένα μεγάλο αριθμό συνεδριών ώστε να συμπεράνει ή όχι ο ψυχίατρος αν θα πρέπει να ξεκινήσω κάποια φαρμακευτική αγωγή. Γι αυτό αναρωτιέμαι πόσο εύκολα μπορεί κάποιος γιατρός να συνταγογραφήσει τέτοια φάρμακα.

----------


## menis_644

νομιζω οτι αναφερεσαι στην αρχη για συνεδρειας ψυχοθεραπειας που γινονται απο ψυχιατρους-ψυχοθεραπευτες...καποιοι ειναι μονο ψυχιατροι σκετο, και αυτοι γραφουν μονο φαρμακα, ή ψυχιατροι-ψυχοθεραπευτες κανουν και συνεδεριες και δινουν και αγωγη..ενω μονο σκετο ψυχοθεραπεια χωρις αγωγη κανουν οι ψυχολογοι.... 

παντως ησουν τυχερος που πηγες σε ψυχιατρο-ψυχοθεραπευτη και δεν επεμενε να παρεις και αγωγη μαζι με τις συνεδρειες που εκανες ωστε να εχεις ενα πιο ολοκληρωμενο αποτελεσμα...για συνταγογραγηση αρκει μονο ενα ραντεβου φανταζομαι και μετα πηγαινεις ξανα υστερα απο το περας ενος μηνα να συζητησετε πως πηγε η αγωγη αν χρειαζεται αυξηση ή αλλαγη...

νομιζω οτι αν πας και μπορεις να υποστηριξεις οτι πασχεις απο δεπυ τοτε θα μπορει να σε βαλει την διαγνωση και να παρεις αυτην την αγωγη με μια επισκεψη...

----------


## Lorka

Πρωτοέμαθα κι εγώ τι είναι ΔΕΠΥ (και επειτα από επίσης τεραστεια έρευνα, ότι είναι αυτό το πρωτογενές θέμα μου κ έχω φάει τα νιάτα μου με λάθος φάρμακα και διαγνώσεις) από τις σελίδες που λες... Είναι όντως απίστευτα ακριβή τα meme!

----------

